# Here is the Canon ImagePROGRAF Pro-300



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 7, 2020)

> As previously reported, Canon is going to announce a new A3+ printer on July 9, 2020.
> The printer will be called the ImagePROGRAF Pro-300. No pricing and specs are available at this time.



Continue reading...


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 7, 2020)

Crickets! So quiet in here... 
Note to Canon: if you want your printer to get any attention at all, don't announce it on the same day as long-anticipated cameras and lenses!


----------



## amorse (Jul 7, 2020)

Honestly, I'm in the market for this printer. I was pretty close to going for the pixma pro 100 but held off in case they announced something this year. I'm looking forward to those specs!


----------



## Tony Bennett (Jul 7, 2020)

Canon need to do a printer that competes with the Epson P5000. Tray feed for cut sheet. 17" printer with larger ink tanks. Dedicated roll feed, etc. I would buy one as soon as it's released. I have the Epson P5000 and Canon ipf8400 now. Don't particularly care for the Epson but it does do cut sheet.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jul 7, 2020)

What type of ink does it come with? And what about paper? And last question, does this come as a bundle with the R6 or R5 for free?


----------



## miketcool (Jul 7, 2020)

This looks nearly identical to the Pixma Pro-100. Update the look and add a color touch screen. Interested to see what new features are inside.


----------



## RMac (Jul 7, 2020)

Looks like 10 ink level indicators? I still don't print enough to justify my own printer, though. I'd waste half the ink or more on print head cleaning...


----------



## chrisgibbs (Jul 7, 2020)

Tony Bennett said:


> Canon need to do a printer that competes with the Epson P5000. Tray feed for cut sheet. 17" printer with larger ink tanks. Dedicated roll feed, etc. I would buy one as soon as it's released. I have the Epson P5000 and Canon ipf8400 now. Don't particularly care for the Epson but it does do cut sheet.



Agreed, the Epson 4900 I had was a beast, but one with a massive appetite for wasting ink in obsessive cleaning cycles. It finally died of Epson clogged head disease. Do it Canon!


----------



## Mike9129 (Jul 7, 2020)

Id love to own a printer like this but i know nothing about printers!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 8, 2020)

Mike9129 said:


> Id love to own a printer like this but i know nothing about printers!


Well, I know just a little more than you... that they use a lot of expensive ink! 

Jack


----------



## -pekr- (Jul 8, 2020)

I think we will keep our cool ImagePrograf Pro 1000 we bought last year. Prints awesome photos, especially on the luster paper


----------



## LDS (Jul 8, 2020)

Looks more a replacement for the Pixma Pro 10 - let's see what kind of inks is going to use. Looking at how much they tried to get rid of the Pro 100 inventory basically throwing them at customers for the ink/paper price only I'm not sure there will be a direct replacement, but I could be wrong.

Hope they greatly improved paper management - I'd like to see a bigger panorama than one using "A4" height - but I can't justify replacing my Pro 10 now.


----------



## kevcross2014 (Jul 8, 2020)

Does anyone know what dimensions are the very wide paper on the middle image?


----------



## LDS (Jul 8, 2020)

I could be wrong, but it looks to me something alike the Hahnemühle 21x59 cm paper. That's why I was asking in my post if it supported bigger "panorama" formats than those based on A4 sizes.

Hope they also removed the very wide margin for matt papers - it made using the Hahnemühle Photo Rag 21x59 unusable on my Pro 10.


----------



## kevcross2014 (Jul 8, 2020)

LDS said:


> I could be wrong, but it looks to me something alike the Hahnemühle 21x59 cm paper. That's why I was asking in my post if it supported bigger "panorama" formats than those based on A4 sizes.
> 
> Hope they also removed the very wide margin for matt papers - it made using the Hahnemühle Photo Rag 21x59 unusable on my Pro 10.


Thanks


----------

